# Bianchi warranties



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

FYI, as someone had asked about this in another forum. This is Bianchi's warranty presently:

Bianchi USA, Inc., warrants that any new Bianchi bicycle purchased from an authorized Bianchi dealer will be free from defects in material and workmanship. Unless otherwise specified or extended by the component part manufacturer, this limited warranty extends to the original retail purchasers of new Bianchi bicycles for a period of twelve months from the date of purchase on all original paint, decals, full suspension frames, and component parts (excluding tires and tubes). Branded components and suspension forks and rear shocks are covered by the warranty of the orginal manufacturer. Bianchi USA warrants steel and titanium frames against defect for a period of ten (10) years, and all other frames for a period of five (5) years, from the date of orginal purchase. This warranty applies to the original purchase only and is not transferable.

yada yada yada

So, 10 years for steel and ti, 5 years on aluminum and carbon...


----------

